# Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!



## Maasta1982 (11. Juni 2013)

*Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Schönen Abend zusammen!!!

Auf Anraten eines Users will ich mir hier bei euch Fachmännern/frauen Hilfe holen bezüglich
neuem Gamer-PC für den Schreibtisch zu Hause und gelegentliche gemütliche Zockerabende!

Meine erste Zusammenstellung von euch wurde durch ein finanziellen Notfall leider verschoben, allerdings auch schon wieder 6 Monate her!
Deshalb hier ein aktueller Thread ohne die langen Vorgeschichten  !

Mein 5 Jahre alter Dell Rechner mit immerhin 3,4 Ghz der immer noch ordentlich seinen Dienst verrichtet ist leider
nicht mehr fähig mich grafisch und geschwindigkeitstechnisch zu beglücken  !

Ich beantworte mal das Protokoll:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
-> ~ ca. 1100-1200  €  (+/-)

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw?
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
-> JA: Betriebssystem (welches?) 

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
->  JA, habe ein 580W ATX Power Supply- Bequiet Netzteil, etwa 2 Jahre alt und kam 100€! Sollte das in Ordnung sein?

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
-> Was empfiehlt ihr mir? Habe von Eigenbau nicht viel Ahnung, lass mir aber gerne helfen, damit ichs endlich mal blicke 

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
-> JA vorhanden! LG IPS LED 24 Zoll Full HD

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (aktuelle Rennspiele, Rollenspiele und ausgewählte Shooter) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung
-> Spiele: (Need for Speed Shift 2, F1 2013, Skyrim, Borderlands 2, Far Cry 3, neues Tomb Raider ect...) / EXCEL, WORD, POWER POINT / Audiobearbeitung und "Videobetrachtung"

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
-> Habe ich keine Erfahrung mit!

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
-> JA! Sollte meinem Vorgänger in die Fußstapfen folgen und wenn möglich wieder für 5 Jahre "fit" sein 

Mit Hilfe von @Softy und @Erok (Danke) kam ich bisher zu folgender Zusammenstellung und bräuchte dafür euer Feedback +
Infos was "besser" werden kann, oder geändert werden sollte!


Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Ein schönen Abend wünsch ich euch  !!!
LG, Dennis


----------



## Erok (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

War das nicht die Liste von mir ? 

Kannste so bedenkenlos kaufen  

Falls es ein paar Euro mehr sein dürften, dann schau Dir ersatzweise mal noch die Gainward Phantom GTX 770 an : Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2951) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Hammer guter Kühler, bei dem Du ganz leicht die 3 Lüfter auf der Karte einfach heraus ziehen kannst, und sie somit natürlich sehr einfach reinigen kannst 

Aber das wäre das gewisse tüpfelchen auf dem i


----------



## FreezerX (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hallo! 
Der PC sieht sehr gut aus, und das 2 Jahre alte be quiet! (hoffentlich E8, kannst ja nachgucken) ist leicht ausreichend. 

Als Betriebssystem kannst du Windows 7 Home Premium oder Windows 8 nehmen. Hast du dich mit Windows 8 und dessen neuer Oberfläche beschäftigt? Wenn du dich an Metro und dem fehlenden Startbutton nicht störst, bzw. dich gut umgewöhnen kannst -> Windows 8.


----------



## Icedaft (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Die fehlt mir noch in der Aufstellung:

Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in "groß"

oder klein:

Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Erok (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Die SSD war eig drin vorhin ?  Glaub die hat er ausversehen nochmals raus gelöscht


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Wer Lego kann, kriegt auch nen Rechner zusammengeschraubt .

Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Kannst ja mal hier gucken, ob jemand in deiner Nähe wohnt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html 

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de


----------



## Erok (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Der mit dem Lego war mal sehr gut  Das muss ich mir merken


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

*Besten Dank schonmal für eure Mühen @Erok/FreezerX/Icedaft und Rosigatton  !*



> War das nicht die Liste von mir ?


@ Erok Ja, habe das ja im ersten Beitrag lobend erwähnt dass ich unter anderem mit deiner Hilfe die Zusammenstellung so erreicht habe! Gracias  



> Falls es ein paar Euro mehr sein dürften, dann schau Dir ersatzweise mal noch die Gainward Phantom GTX 770 an : Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2951)


Gefällt mir gut deine Verbesserung, wird sofort in der Zusammenstellung ergänzt  ! Das ist es mir wert! Und ein wenig mehr Leistung besitzt sie ja auch noch, Yayy!

@ FreezerX


> Der PC sieht sehr gut aus, und das 2 Jahre alte be quiet! (hoffentlich E8, kannst ja nachgucken) ist leicht ausreichend.


Habe gerade geschaut : *Ist leider ein E7 Be quiet!*  Heisst ich brauche ein aktuelleres Netzteil? Was ist der Unterschied von E7 zu E8???



> Als Betriebssystem kannst du Windows 7 Home Premium oder Windows 8 nehmen.


Da bin ich echt offen für Neues! Werde zur Zeit noch vom guten alten Windows Xp verwöhnt  ! Da lass ich mir was von euch empfehlen! Also Windowas 8 ist Favorit von euch???
Was kommt das preislich?

@ Icedaft


> Die fehlt mir noch in der Aufstellung: Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)



Haste recht, die habe ich wirklich kurz vorher rausgenommen. Sollte das Budget am Ende hinkommen, dann werde ich sie wieder hinzufügen. 
Pflicht ist sie ja zum Glück nicht, aber wäre natürlich ein netter Bonus  ! Wenn dann werde ich die "Kleine" nehmen. Danke 

@ Rosigatton


> Wer Lego kann, kriegt auch nen Rechner zusammengeschraubt .


Danke für deine Links, werde sie mir bei nächster Gelegenheit genauer anschauen! Damit bekomme ich den Rechner auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme
zum Laufen? Bin quasi mit Lego gross geworden und jetzt spiele ich hin und wieder sogar immer noch aufgrund meines Juniors  !!!

*Noch eine Frage von mir:*

Ich habe noch keinen Kühler in meiner Zusammenstellung! Brauche ich überhaupt einen?
Dieser war noch damals in meiner "älteren" Zusammenstellung dabei:
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


*Besten Dank euch allen und einen angenehmen Mittwoch allerseits !!!
*
Maasta


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ein L7 gibt es nicht mit 580 Watt.
schau noch mal genau nach was das für ein Netzteil ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

@ Thresh

Maasta hat ein E7 . Müsste dann dieses sein : be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

@ Maasta

Mit den Anleitungen solltest Du den Rechner zusammengeschraubt kriegen . Wir helfen Dir auch rund um die Uhr .

Ohne übertakten reicht dieser Kühler locker : http://geizhals.de/eu/cooler-master-hyper-t4-rr-t4-18pk-r1-a859058.html


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Thresh
> 
> Maasta hat ein E7 . Müsste dann dieses sein : be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC


 
Ein E7?
Das ist nun echt alt.


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



> Ein L7 gibt es nicht mit 580 Watt.



Bin zwar ein Newbie auf dem Gebiet, aber schau mal hier, das müsste es sein:  Eindeutig 580W E7 !!! 

be quiet! Straight Power E7 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-580W/BN122) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

LG, Maasta


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Bin zwar ein Newbie auf dem Gebiet, aber schau mal hier, das müsste es sein:  Eindeutig 580W E7 !!!
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power E7 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-580W/BN122) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> LG, Maasta


 
Ich dachte du meinst ein *L*7. 
Dass es ein E7 mit der Leistung gibt weiß ich.
Nur ist es schon alt.


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



> Mit den Anleitungen solltest Du den Rechner zusammengeschraubt kriegen . Wir helfen Dir auch rund um die Uhr .
> Ohne übertakten reicht dieser Kühler locker : http://geizhals.de/eu/cooler-master-...1-a859058.html



Okay danke Rosigatton! Dann werde ich diesen hinzufügen!
http://geizhals.de/eu/cooler-master-hyper-t4-rr-t4-18pk-r1-a859058.html

Das "uralte" Netzteil ist noch zu gebrauchen für die Zusammenstellung? Leistung dürfte ja ausreichend sein!

LG, Maasta


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Reichen wird es. Austauschen solltest du es trotzdem in naher Zukunft.


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



> Reichen wird es. Austauschen solltest du es trotzdem in naher Zukunft.



Also wenn ihr für mich eine Alternative habt und ich es sowieso bald austauschen sollte könnte man das ja auch direkt machen um sich
im Nachhinein das Gefummel zu ersparen! Die Netzteile kosten ja zum Glück nicht mehr die Welt!
Warum kostet mein "Altes" eigentlich noch 169€ wenn es kaum noch zu gebrauchen ist???

Wäre das hier eine Alternative? (Vorschlag @Erok)!

be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Warum kostet mein "Altes" eigentlich noch 169€ wenn es kaum noch zu gebrauchen ist???



Weil es seit Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt wird.
Den Preis dort kannst du sowieso nicht ernst nehmen.



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Wäre das hier eine Alternative? (Vorschlag @Erok)!
> 
> be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> LG


 
Ich würde wieder ein Straight nehmen. Das E9 mit 450 Watt reicht.
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Supi Threshold! Habe dann mal soeben meine Zusammenstellung aktualisiert  !

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein passendes Betriebssystem! Win7 oder 8!??

LG


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

So ist die Konfig doch Top 

Windows 7 kannste hier günstig kaufen : Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de

Windows 8 ist ne Geschmacks-Frage. Du musst echt gewillt sein, Dich in die neue Benutzeroberfläche einzuarbeiten. 

Hab die ersten Wochen Windows 8 oft genug verflucht  heute würde ich nicht mehr zu Windows 7 zurück gehen. Hat man die neue Benutzung mal kapiert, und  kommt mit der Bedienung klar, ist es das bessere Windows 7. Hast den besseren Task-Maner, kannst direkt PDF-Dateien öffnen ohne Zusatzsoftware, kannst direkt Iso-Dateien lesen ohne Zusatzsoftware usw...

Aber das musste Dir echt anerziehen das ganze  Rechne bei Windows 8 mal mit 3 bis 9 Wochen rum fluchen vor dem PC mit ein


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Okay, danke Erok!

Ich denke aufgrund des Preises und der Beliebtheit werde ich dann wahrscheinlich auf das Windows 7 zurückgreifen.

Jetzt frage ich mich noch ob es das Proffessional werden soll wie aus deinem Link (29€), oder ein Home Premium (38€) !
http://www.software-billiger-kaufen...m-32-bit-64-bit-deutsche-vollversion-177.html

Wer hat hier noch nen Tipp für mich? 

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Natürlich Professional


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ich würde zu Professional greifen.

Alleine aus dem Grund, weils Dir überflüssigen Müll wie das Media Center nicht mit installiert, die Windows Spiele a la Hearts nicht mit installiert (die kannste aber nachträglich noch installieren)

Ist das beste Windows 7 was es gibt


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ob du Home oder Pro oder Ultimate nimmst ist relativ egal.
Als Privat User merkst du davon sowieso keinen Unterschied.
Nimm also die Version die am preiswertesten ist.


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Supi Danke euch ! Dann das Win 7 Professional!

Dann werde ich schauen dass ich die Teile diese Woche noch bestellt bekomme!

*Welchen Online - Shop könnt ihr mir da guten Gewissens ans Herz legen?*

Bei Geizhals-Preisvergleich macht das ja keinen Sinn, da alle Teile von woanders kommen...!

Was benötige ich außerden Teilen und Hardware noch, damit ich direkt an den Pc-Zusammenbau gehen kann?
Eine spezielle Wärmeleitpaste oder spezielles Zubehör? Dann könnte ich das gleich dazubestellen!
Kleines Werkzeug ist massig vorhanden !

Maasta


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Du musst bei Geizhals einfach ermitteln welcher Shop dir das beste Angebot macht.
Du kannst Hardwareversand nehmen oder Mindfactory.
Alle Shop die gute Bewertungen mit vielen Abstimmungen haben sind i.O.
Extra WLP brauchst du nicht. Die ist beim Kühler schon dabei.
Du kannst dir natürlich die Arctic MX4 kaufen. Dann hast du einen Vorrat an WLP falls du mal wechselst.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Mindfactory, Hardwareversand, HoH, getgoods, Mix.......

WLP ist beim Kühler dabei. Schadet aber auch nicht, ein bisschen parat zu haben Arctic Cooling MX-2, 4g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meistens reicht ein Schraubendreher zum zusammenbauen .

Hardwareversand hat das R4 Window, Mindfactory im Moment nicht. Dafür gibt´s bei HWV den Crucial Ram nicht .

Und du musst immer von Geizhals zum Shop klicken, ist fast immer billiger.


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Okay, dann schau ich mal wo ich die meisten Teile bekomme und leg dann los mit den Bestellungen!

Was ich jetzt noch abklären muss ist das Gehäuse! 
Eigentlich wollt ich ja das hier:
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Meiner Frau ist der aber optisch zu langweilig....     ! Frauen halt!

Ihr gefällt dieser hier sehr gut (mir auch, aber den Fractal R4 find ich edler mit den Alugehäuse und der schlicht schicken Art):
Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Entweder gibt es ne Möglichkeit den durch das Plexiglasfenster farbig zu pimpen, mit einem farbigen roten/blauen Lüfter z.B. (was mir am liebsten wäre!!!),
oder gibt es ein ähnlich sabiles hochwertiges Gehäuse wie das Fractal R4 das diese Features schon von Werk ab mitbringt und die 120€ nicht überschreitet???

Ist der Sharkoon T28 vielleicht garnicht so schlecht??? Ähnliche Modelle evtl.... ? Hmmm

Wäre schade wenn ich Frauchen kurz vorm Finale verärgere  ! 

Hier bräuchte ich bitte nochmals euren Rat bitte was ich für farbige Möglichkeiten hätte!!!

Dankee und schönen Abend,
Maasta


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ein sehr schön rot leuchtender und ruhiger Gehäuselüfter wäre zum Beispiel der hier : https://geizhals.de/enermax-t-b-apollish-rot-140x140x25mm-a-ucta14n-r-a590721.html

Den habe ich mir ins Gehäuse gebaut, und er sieht einfach nur Bombe aus, siehste auch auf meinem Avatar, der linke leuchtende Rand, das ist er 

Greetz Erok


----------



## JeyLee (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Wo liegt eigentlich das Stromkabel fürs Netzteil bei?
Muss man das extra kaufen?


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Nun, das liegt dem Netzteil bei ?  Das musst Du nicht extra kaufen. Und schrei das ja nicht zu laut durch die Gegend, bevor die Netzteil-Hersteller auf ne neue Verkaufs-Strategie kommen 

Spiele  werden ja mittlerweile auch nur noch zu 40 Prozent als Voll-Produkt verkauft, und die restlichen 60 darf man sich dann als DLC nach kaufen  

Wer weiss, auf was für Ideen die Hardware-Hersteller noch kommen könnten in Zukunft


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ich würde ja ins R4 so einen Lüfter einbauen Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und gut ist. 

Oder Lamptron FlexLight Pro 30cm, 15 LED rot (LAMP-LEDPR1502) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder : Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

140x140x25 Enermax Apollish Vegas 15dB(A) blau - Hardware,

ENERMAX - Product


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hab Dir mal schnell vom Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zwei Bilder gemacht, wie er bei mir im Tower aussieht und zur  Wirkung kommt. Einmal mit geschlossener Seitentüre, einmal mit offener Seitentüre :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild musste nur einmal nach rechts drehen  das zweite ist richtig herum lol

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Jou, kommt fett.

Ich muss bei mir auch noch ein bisschen Beleuchtung reinbringen. Muss aber definitv abschaltbar sein .


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ich  brauch die  Beleuchtung, da ich sonst kein Licht an habe in der Bude beim zocken. So leuchtets mir  doch bisschen das Zimmer aus, wenn ich  dann vor allem auf Toilette muss um Kfe los zu werden


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Kfe


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Jepp, das edle braune Heissgetränk, was man aus gemahlenen Kaffeebohnen gewinnen kann


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hehe, auch nicht schlecht Erok, danke für die Bilder  ! Auch an Rosigatton Danke, die Lichterschlange sieht ja aich mal cool aus!

Könnte ich denn den roten Enermax Lüfter Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland einfach
gegen den vorhandenen hinteren Lüfter im R4 tauschen??? WÜrde mir gefallen, der Dame bestimmt auch g*!

Wie wird denn die Lichterschlange installiert? Per Batterie oder kommt die ans Mainboard ran???
Lamptron FlexLight Pro 30cm, 15 LED rot (LAMP-LEDPR1502) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobeiiiii, der Sharkoon Tauron von Rosigatton isss ja auch nicht sooo schlecht  ! Und wäre schon alles drinn an Farbe!
Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Danke Jungs und Mädels!

Maasta


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ja der Lüfter kann problemlos ausgetauscht werden im R4

Die Lichterkette wird via Molex-Stecker einfach im System mit eingebunden. Hierzu kannst Du mal die Beschreibung durch lesen : Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » Lamptron FlexLight Professional - 15 LEDs - fire red

Das Sharkoon Tauron ist in der Verarbeitung nicht allzu sauber gelungen. Kannst Dir paar blutige Finger von holen durch die Kanten im Gehäuse. Und soll auch etwas instabil  sein innen drin. Wurde nicht allzu gut bewertet für das was es kostet.

Aber einmal  alles eingebaut, solls nen sehr solides Gehäuse sein 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Sehr gut, danke für die Infos ! 

Jetzt bleibt mir wohl die Quahl der Wahl !!! Werd mir da noch paar Ideen holen und mich inspirieren lassen von evtl. so manch anderem Thread hier g*!

Gibt es eigentlich dieses Netzteil aus meiner Zusammenstellung auch mit Kabelmanagment, oder lohnt das bei meiner vorhandenen Konfig nicht,
weil ich ziemlich alles brauchen werde???
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Konfig bisher:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Nachti zammen!


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Jepp, das E9 lohnt sich definitiv 

Kann man auch sehr aufgeräumt verlegen : E9 400 Watt im Shinobi http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/84986-rosigatton-albums-alter-knecht-im-shinobi-5588.html

Gute N8


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Sehr cool !

Ja genau mein Link über deinem Beitrag ist das E9 450W, allerdings ohne Kabelmanagement!

Lohnt es sich da auf eines mit Kabelmanagement zu switchen oder werde ich ziemlich alle Kabel von diesem hier brauchen???:
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Hier wäre noch eins mit Kabelmanagement, allerdings 480W stark und ca. 20€ teurer!
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-31-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html 
Nochmal Nachti


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Kabelbaum E9 450 Watt und 480 Watt : Screenshot by Lightshot

Weil der DVD Brenner oben sitzt, und die HDD unten, wirst Du wohl 2 von den HDD/SATA Strängen brauchen. 
Alles überflüssige kannst Du hinterm Mainboardtray verstecken. 

Beim modularen 480 Watt könntest Du mit einer günstigen DeLOCK SATA 22pin Verlängerung 0.5m (84361) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU einen von den Strängen ganz weglassen.

Muss ich mir auch noch holen.

Ich hoffe, das ist halbwegs verständlich .

Mit dem modularen hast Du deutlich weniger Kabelgedöns im Rechner, aber, das Gedöns vom 450 Watt Modell lässt sich auch gut verstecken.

Wenn Du die Kohle locker machen kannst, nimm das E9 CM 480 Watt + 1 x SATA Stromverlängerung .

Auch nochmal Nachti


----------



## Maasta1982 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Alles klar, danke Rosigatton!

Dann nehme ich das einfach mal so hin, nehme das E9 CM 480W inkl. 1xSata Stromverlängerung !

Aber jetzt wirklich Nachti, wobei ich erst ab 6:30 schlafen darf :-/  (Nachtschicht)


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hier noch ein aktueller Test : Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM im Test - ComputerBase

Gilt für die gesamte E9 Baureihe. Für´s Geld gibt´s momentan kein besseres Netzteil, als ein E9 .

Dann wünsche ich noch eine ruhige Nachtschicht


----------



## Maasta1982 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Danke dir *daumenhoch*!

Von ruhiger Nachtschicht kann ich jetzt nicht sprechen... wir werden wieder gemelkt wie sonst was ohne Rücksicht
auf Verluste  !!! Naja, bald geschafft!

Bis ganz bald!
Noch ne angenehme Nachtruhe!


----------



## Erok (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Sehr cool !
> 
> Ja genau mein Link über deinem Beitrag ist das E9 450W, allerdings ohne Kabelmanagement!
> 
> ...


 
Das E9 ist immer erste Wahl, ausser Du kaufst Dir ein Sli-System, dann kommt sogar das Dark Power Pro 10 ins Rampenlicht.

Aber das musst Du selber entscheiden, ob die paar Kröten Dir den Aufpreis wert sind   Falsch machst Du damit auf jedenfall rein garnichts


----------



## Erok (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hier noch ein aktueller Test : Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM im Test - ComputerBase
> 
> Gilt für die gesamte E9 Baureihe. Für´s Geld gibt´s momentan kein besseres Netzteil, als ein E9 .
> 
> Dann wünsche ich noch eine ruhige Nachtschicht


 
Doch, das Dark Power Pro 10  aber das ist nicht jedem sein Geld wert


----------



## Maasta1982 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Alles klar Erok, somit ist E9 in der Zusammenstellung integriert  !

Habt ihr etwa auch NAchtschicht oder könnt evtl. nicht schlafen???  *fg* 

So, frische Brötchen stehen auf dem Tisch für die wo hier schon wach sind! Für mich beginnt jetzt gleich die Nacht! Startet gut in den Donnerstag!

Gruß und *weg*!


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hier noch ein aktueller Test : Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM im Test - ComputerBase


 
Lustig bei solchen Tests ist dann der Vergleich mit anderen Netzteilen per Lüfterkurve.
Was machen denn das Enermax Triathlor und das Seasonic G da?   Die gehen ja vor Freude in die Luft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maasta1982 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Sooooo !

Bin gerade dabei alle Artikel soweit es geht in einem Shop zusammen zu bekommen und habe "*mindfactory*" gewählt, da das
hier doch auch öfters lobend erwähnt wird! Zudem bin ich hier ca. 20€ günstiger wie bei "Geizhals"!

Schaut ihr hier bitte nochmal rein ob alles stimmt!?? Auch zwecks *Kabelmanagement beim Netzteil* sowie *Gaka Retail* und *Prozessor Box*, ob das alles okay ist!
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22033b483c40298c9efb204a1c27411b58466d591160c

Bei mindfactory habe ich allerdings 2 Artikel nicht gefunden, welche ich bei Geizhals dabei hatte:
1.) Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
2.) DeLOCK SATA 22pin Verlängerung 0.5m (84361) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Findet ihr die Teile evtl. bei mindfactory, oder gibt es etwas ähnlich gutes als Alternative!??

Brauche ich eigentlich einen Extra-Kühler Lüfter für den Prozessor, wenn bei der Intel i5 Box einer dabei ist!??

Schönen Abend, LG


----------



## Erok (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Kühler kannst Du auch den Sella nehmen bei MF : EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm

Und das müsste Doch die Verlängerung sein, oder ? : 0.50m SATA 3Gb/s Anschlusskabel All-in-One 2xSATA Stecker auf

Sonst kann man nur sagen 

Wird Dir sicher viel Freude bereiten die Kiste 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Kühler: CoolerMaster Hyper T4 CPU-Kühler - 120mm - Hardware,

Das Kabel brauchst du eigentlich nicht, ich habe in meinem Rechner am E9 580 an einem einzigen Sata Strang das Laufwerk, die HDD und die SSD
Gehäuse ist übrigens das CM Storm Enforcer (nicht empfehlenswert)

Das sollte auch passen (sind ja ein paar Molex mit am Sata Strang) http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Stecker-Schwarz-Rot-Gelb-gewinkelt-oben.html


----------



## Erok (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Was genau ist am Enforcer nicht zu empfehlen @ ich111 ? 

Wär für ne Info dankbar 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Es fehlen einfach Features, die man in der Preisklasse erwarten kann (z.B. rausziebare und damit leicht zu reinigende Staubfilter), Kabelmanagmentschacht könnte etwas breiter sein, Lüfter sind nicht gut, Festplatten praktisch gar nicht entkoppelt...
Edit: Die Kabeldurchlässe könnten z.B. auch gummiert sein


----------



## Erok (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ah okee  Danke für die Info`s 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Maasta1982 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Danke euch Erok und ich111!

Ist ja lustig, ich habe den CoolerMaster T4 nich gefunden  ! Soll ich jetzt den Alpenföhn nehmen oder den CoolerMaster?
Gibt es eigentlich auch farbig leuchtende CPU-Kühler??? )) Wäre doch auch was für Frauchen damit noch mehr funkelt !

@ ich111 Könnte natürlich auch ohne die Verlängerung klappen, aber so hätte ich es dabei falls es irgendwo hakt! Werd mich nochmal schlau machen.

Ist eientlich das BIOS im Motherboard installiert, oder wo ist das drauf? 
Habe ich eine Netzwerkkarte/DSL-Anschluss dabei, oder muss ich da noch ne Karte bestellen?

LG


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Die Zusammenstellung stimmt 100% 

Der Hyper T4 ist bestellt (CoolerMaster Hyper T4 CPU-Kühler - 120mm - Hardware,), aber der hier ist sofort lieferbar : CoolerMaster Hyper212 Evo - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von. Ich denke, der ist noch einen Tacken besser, als der T4 .

Habe jetzt nur diese Teile gefunden : BitFenix Molex zu SATA Adapter 45 cm - sleeved gold/schwarz

BitFenix Molex zu 4x SATA Adapter 20 cm - sleeved black/black

Das gleiche Teil in Rot : BitFenix Molex zu 4x SATA Adapter 20 cm - sleeved red/black

Caseking.de » Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » NZXT SATA Stromverlängerung 30cm, black HSG - sleeved black

Molex zu Sata geht auch, oder Du kaufst eine SATA Stromverlängerung in einem PC-Shop in deiner Nähe. Muss ja nicht das DeLock sein. Bekommst Du in jedem kleinen PC-Shop um die Ecke 

Der Link von Erok (0.50m SATA 3Gb/s Anschlusskabel All-in-One 2xSATA Stecker auf) ist keine Verlängerung


----------



## Erok (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Also nach leuchtenden CPU-Kühlern habe ich noch nie geschaut  Keine Ahnung obs das gibt 

Aber zuviel Licht würde ich nicht einbauen, sonst ähnelts später mehr einer Discokugel und fängt an zu nerven 

Das Bios ist direkt auf einem Chip des Motherboards drauf.

Und ja, das Board hat eine Netzwerk-Karte verbaut. Hier musst Du keine extra bestellen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Danke euch Erok und ich111!
> 
> Ist ja lustig, ich habe den CoolerMaster T4 nich gefunden  ! Soll ich jetzt den Alpenföhn nehmen oder den CoolerMaster?
> Gibt es eigentlich auch farbig leuchtende CPU-Kühler??? )) Wäre doch auch was für Frauchen damit noch mehr funkelt !


Du könntes einfach den Lüfter auf dem Kühler gegen nen Enermax T.B.Vegas Trio (UCTVT12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tauschen (mehr blitzen und funkeln gibts nicht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7fQBUYYfpU), die einfarbigen gibts leider nicht als PWM

Die Verlängerung würde ich einfach mal weglassen, wenn es nicht reicht einfach in nem Laden vor Ort kaufen


----------



## Erok (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

ich hab die Discokugel extra nicht empfohlen


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Erok schrieb:


> ich hab die Discokugel extra nicht empfohlen


 Man kann den ja auch auf einfarbig schalten


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Der Brocken hat nen LED-Lüfter : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber, wie Erok schon schrieb, mache keine Disco daraus .

CPU-Kühler mit Besonderheiten: LED-Lüfter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst ja nach Lust und Laune auf jeden CPU-Kühler einen LED-Lüfter montieren.

Im Bios musst Du erstmal gar nix machen. Frische Treiber solltest Du aber direkt von der Herstellerseite saugen, weil die auf den mitgelieferten CDs oft schon veraltet sind :

Der letzte Treiber von Nvidia soll allerdings total kaputt sein. Verursacht ständig Freezes, Bluescreens, Abstürze. Soll auch schon komplette Grakas zerstört haben. Also würde ich diesen (NVIDIA DRIVERS 320.18WHQL) wohl erstmal nicht installieren, sondern eventüll einen älteren.

Frische Treiber etc. für´s Board gibt´s hier : GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H87-HD3 (rev. 1.0)

@ ich111

Die Sata Verlängerung wäre ja, um einen Kabelbaum weglassen zu können, vom E9 480 Watt .

Nicht, weil die Kabel zu kurz wären.


----------



## Maasta1982 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung stimmt 100%
> 
> Der Hyper T4 ist bestellt (CoolerMaster Hyper T4 CPU-Kühler - 120mm - Hardware,), aber der hier ist sofort lieferbar : CoolerMaster Hyper212 Evo - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von. Ich denke, der ist noch einen Tacken besser, als der T4 .



Merci Rosigatton ! 
Wenn der Hyper212 Evo wirklich ein Ticken sogar besser ist wie der T4, dann nehme ich natürlich gerne den Evo  ! 
Da das Fractal Gehäuse R4 auch erst am 18.6. zu erwarten ist wäre es kein Problem wenn der CoolerMaster T4 auch erst dann eintrifft.
Habe dann mal den Hyper212 eingefügt !

Wegen den Sata-Kabeln: Werde es dann so machen wie du erwähnt hast. Sollte ich ein Kabel brauchen besorge ich das am besten
beim nächsten Compu-Laden, sollte kein Problem sein! 


@ Erok Okay danke, wollte nur sicher gehen! Ich glaub in meinem alten Rechner hab ich noch ne extra Netzwerkkarte verbaut .... !

Gut, dann lassen wir das mit der Disco Beleuchtung und fangen erstmal gemütlich mit einem Lüfterchen an !


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Cooool  ! Finde ich auf jeden Fall schonmal gut dass es möglich ist da was Knalliges auf den Kühler zu bauen *jacka*! Muss aber nicht
sogleich sein  . Evtl. bin ich+Braut ja schon mit dem einen Blauen bedient g*!

Danke euch dreien für die schnelle und spontane Hilfe, Hammer *daumenhoch*!!!

Beste Grüsse,
Maasta


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Wie gesagt, Kabel sind genug vorhanden, wirst Du schon sehen . Mit der Verlängerung oder so nem Molex zu Sata-Stromadapter könntest Du einen fetten Kabelstrang weglassen und hättest somit deutlich weniger Gedöns im Gehäuse .

Aber das hast Du letzte Nacht wohl schon verstanden, denke ich .

Der Hyper T4 oder 212 Evo ist halt etwas besser als der T3 oder der Sella, weil die beiden kleineren nur einen 92mm Lüfter haben, der T4 und der 212 haben direkt einen 120mm


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dieser aufgeblasenen Gainward  GTX 770 Phantom Grafikkarte???
Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2968) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Ist das was im Vergleich zur normalen Phantom-Karte mit 2GB Speicher? Macht nur 30€ mehr!!!

Hat doppelt so viel Speicher und echt hübsche Edelstahlröhrchen als Kühlung  ! Fehlen nur die ausziehbaren Ventilatoren!

Cheers


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Die Karte lohnt sich nur dann, wenn Du Skyrim mit 1000 Mods spielst.  

Bevor Dir der Ram zu  knapp wird, geht der Karte die Puste normalerweise aus  Von daher lohnt es sich nicht die 4 GB-Variante zu kaufen 

Aber wenn Du Skyrim mit vielen Mods zockst, dann kannst Du ruhig zugreifen 

Aber kaufs nicht wengen den schönen Edelstahlröhrchen, denn die siehst Du sowieso nur beim einbauen der Karte und danch wieder, wenn Du die Karte gegen eine neue eintauscht  Und zwei mal nen Blick drauf werfen, ist der Mehrpreis nicht wirklich wert 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

@Rosigatton 





> Wie gesagt, Kabel sind genug vorhanden, wirst Du schon sehen . Mit der Verlängerung oder so nem Molex zu Sata-Stromadapter könntest Du einen fetten Kabelstrang weglassen und hättest somit deutlich weniger Gedöns im Gehäuse .



Dass ich dadurch ein wenig Kabelgewirrwarr vermeiden kann hab ich absolut letzte Nacht verstanden, nur weiß ich leider nicht wie das
Kabel im Detail ausschaut! Wenn nicht bestelle ich einfach das Kabel bei "Geizhals" wo du mir schon den Link nanntest:
DeLOCK SATA 22pin Verlängerung 0.5m (84361) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ausser wir finden noch ein Kabel mit der selben Funktion bei mindfactory oder caseking, da hoffe ich nochmal auf dich  !
Caseking.de » Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » NZXT SATA Stromverlängerung 30cm, black HSG - sleeved black

Also, welches sollte ich nehmen? 

Danke übrigends für die guten Infos für die Treiber zur Nvidia Graka, wäre natürlich schade wenn ich hier gleich schlechte Erfahrungen mache und
Dauerabstürze zähle, muss nicht sein !

LG


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Die 4 GB VRAM bringen dir absolut Null. Ist nur Marketing .

Das beste an der Phantom ist Screenshot by Lightshot 

Softy zockt Skyrim auch mit etlichen Mods und kommt mit den 2 GB Ram seiner GTX690 locker hin.

Die Verlängerung von NZXT sieht ja mal sehr gut aus . Muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Du gehst in den nächsten Tagen mal in einen PC-Shop in deiner Nähe, und fragst mal, ob die Dir das NZXT Teil besorgen können. Wenn nicht, dann eben einfach eine SATA Stromverlängerung. Und die sollen dir nicht zuviel dafür abknöpfen.


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

@Erok 





> Aber kaufs nicht wengen den schönen Edelstahlröhrchen, denn die siehst Du sowieso nur beim einbauen der Karte und danch wieder, wenn Du die Karte gegen eine neue eintauscht Und zwei mal nen Blick drauf werfen, ist der Mehrpreis nicht wirklich wert



Okay, das ist ein Einwand  ! Dann lieber die cooler Lüfterschubladen-Erfindung ! Danke!

Baldige gute Nacht schonmal!


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

So, für mich wirds Zeit mal ein wenig Schlaf nachzuholen !

@ Rosigatton --> Wäre cool wenn du mir noch ne Info auf meinen Beitrag Nr. 68 (Seite 7) geben könntest, welches Kabel
ich ohne Bedenken nehmen kann, um einen Kabelstrang zu sparen! Dann könnte ich morgen in der Nacht beim mindfactory-midnight-Shopping zuschlagen !

Nachti zusammen und bis bald + FETTES Danke !!!

Maasta


----------



## ich111 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Wie gesagt, mir reicht ein Strang für 3 Sata Geräte und das ohne Verlängerungen und Adapter


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Da muss ich nochmal nachschauen . 

Wenn ich111 das ohne Verlängerung hingekriegt hat, sollten wir das auch schaffen. 
Iwie habe ich im Kopp. das ich mir einen Strang sparen könnte. 
Vieleicht habe ich das ja, aber keinen Bock, jetzt den Rechner aufzumachen und nachzuschauen .

Also holst Du erstmal keine Verlängerung, sondern baust den so zusammen .

Jetzt bin ich voll verwirrt . Gallopierende Altzheimer  

Da schreibe ich hier tagelang was von Verlängerungen


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Supi dann wird das so gemacht !

Hab quasi von Verlängerungen geträumt hrhr 

Schönen Freitag, man liest sich


----------



## Maasta1982 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Naabend zusammen !

Mal noch ne Frage zwischendurch... (immer noch am Zusammenstellen da ich noch nicht den richtigen Shop+genügend Zeit gefunden habe...)!

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Motherboards, ausser dem Preis und dem "M" hinter B85???
1.) Gigabyte B85M-HD3 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

2.) Gigabyte B85-HD3 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Danke und LG


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Das 1. ist mATX mit sehr wenig Ausstattung.
Das 2. ist ATX mit guter Ausstattiung.
Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-B85M-HD3, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maasta1982 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Dann greifen wir doch zur besseren Ausstattung  !

Lieben Dank für die fixxe Hilfe 

LG


----------



## Maasta1982 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hab jetzt noch zwei DInge die ich bedenken muss, und vielleicht finde ich durch euch den richtigen Drall in die richtige Richtung!!!

Als erstes kann ich mic nicht zwischen den beiden Fractal R4 Geäusen entscheiden! Titan Front, oder Matt schwarze Front? Hat beides
seinen Reiz wie ich finde!!! EIne Entscheidungshilfe von euch!???
Produktvergleich Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W), Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W) | Geizhals Österreich

Nächster Denkpunkt:

Auf "*Hardwareversand*" habe ich meine Zusammenstellung bis auf den Arbeitsspeicher vollständig gefunden. Hier habe ich anstatt des "Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB" 
den "8GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz " genommen! Kosten insgesamt 995€ !
http://www.hardwareversand.de/safebasketdetail.jsp?profil.scbsk_show=999371

Bei *"Mindfactory"* habe ich ebenso ziemlich alles auswählen können, habe allerdings auf 3 Teile eine Bestell-Wartezeit von 3--4 Tagen, was
kein Problem für mich darstellt wenn es denn wirklich geliefert wird. Hier zahle ich "nur" 943€ !!! (Preise ändern sich öfters)!
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220318481aa411cb5b8f299c266315634617b28ac61f7

Wo würdet ihr nun bestellen???

Stimmen die Zusammenstellungen soweit und passt alles? Hoffe habe keine Fehler gemacht mit dem Suchen der Teile... , wäre supi wenn 
nochmal jemand drüber schauen könnte!

Lieben Dank und schönen Abend!
Maasta


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2013)

Bist du über geizhals zu hwv reingegangen? Das spart ordentlich knete


----------



## Maasta1982 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hi Pc-Nutzer!

Das hatte ich auch vor, allerdings finde ich nur ca. alle 3 Artikel mal ein Angebot von Hardwareversand, die sind quasi bei mir kaum oben mit dabei.
Teils sogar garnicht gefunden , siehe bei diesem Artikel:
Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2951) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Oder mach ich da was falsch? 
LG,
Maasta



*EDIT:*
Okay, habe den Fehler gerade selbst bemerkt!!! Ich Hammel war die ganze Zeit auf "Geizhals.at" , also im Ausland  ! *kopfschüttel*

Danke für den Denkanstoss, jetzt werde ich die Artikel auch noch viel schneller und einfacher finden können, merci !


----------



## Maasta1982 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Nabend!  Ich nochmal !

Habe noch bisschen gelesen und erfahren dass "Übertakter" 1-2 Generationen der Prozessoren-Reihe überspringen können
und so einfach länger von ihrem Rechner haben, was ja wiederum bares Geld ist und meinen 5 Jahren Rechner-Haltbarkeit entgegenkommt g*!

Deshalb meine Frage: Was ändere ich diesbezüglich bei meiner Auswahl der Teile?
Zur Zeit habe ich diese:
Chip:           Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard:   Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Es werden nur diese beiden Hardware-Teile geändert, richtig!?? *Mal schauen was das finanziell ausmacht!?*

Würde mir für meine Zusammenstellung auch ein Be Quiet E9 400W Netzteil reichen, oder sollte ich hier 
lieber das 480W nehmen??? Zur Erinnerung: Ich will ein System das mir ca. 5 Jahre Freude bereitet ohne wieder einen 
kompletten neuen Rechner zu kaufen ! 
Hier meine Zusammenstellung bis jetzt, wobei ich noch CPU Lüfter+Gehäuse auswählen muss  ! Also nicht vor der Menge der
Teile+Preises erschrecken !
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Flotte Grüße,
Maasta


----------



## Erok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hi 

Mainboard : https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a950963.html

Prozessor : https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4670k-bx80646i54670k-a930960.html

Netzteil : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-31-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html

oder mit Kabel-Management das mit 480 Watt : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-31-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html

Greetz Erok


----------



## Maasta1982 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Alles klar, danke Erok für die schnelle Antwort ! 

Macht also über den Daumen nen Hunderter mehr! Lohnt sich das tatsächlich?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich versuchen die Hundert € noch zu berappen! 

Brauche ich einen stärkeren CPU Kühler, oder erst wenn ich übertakte? Vorschlag?
Meine Auswahl bisher siehe Post 81!

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Erok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ach siehste stimmt ja. Einen CPU-Kühler brauchst Du natürlich auch noch. Am besten den Macho : https://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-a-bw-a830474.html

Und übertakten würde sich schon lohnen, garkeine Frage. Hier kannst Du die CPU bis 4,2 oder meist sogar 4,5 Ghz übertakten. Das ist schon ne ordentliche Menge mehr als normal.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Maasta1982 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Supi Danke 
Gut, dann werde ich das Ganze nochmal überrechnen und melde mich dann wieder wenn die Bestellung steht 
oder noch was unklar ist !

Guts Nächtle zammen!


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Guts Nächtle auch dir


----------



## Maasta1982 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Schönen Abend zusammen !

Wollte noch kurz vor meiner Bestellung 2 Dinge mit euch abklären!
Ich hätte zu gerne eine SSD dabei, am besten die 240GB Variante damit ich gleich ordentlich Platz drauf habe ! Kostaquanta : 140€ !!!
Dann würde so mein aktueller Warenkorb aussehen:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22054351b1acfee4c7f0ee423b541472ebfbd4fa76259

1.) *Ist der so tutti prima?*

Wie ihr seht ist leider das E9 Be Quiet Netzteil nicht dabei  ! Wenn ich das noch mit reinpacke bin ich bei über 1180€, was deutlich meine erlaubte Grenze überschreiten würde...
Deshalb noch eine Gewissensfrage an euch:

2.) *Kann ich OHNE PROBLEME mein altes Be Quiet Netzteil nehmen und alle neuen Teile+CPU ect mit den Kabeln verbinden+problemloser Betrieb???* Hier mein "Altes":
be quiet! Straight Power E7 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-580W/BN122) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn ihr mir dringenst ratet ein E9 zu nehmen muss ich noch um paar Euros bei Frauchen betteln , wäre aber machbar.... (will es dennoch vermeiden wenn ihr das OK gebt )!

Das wäre erstmal mein dringenstes Anliegen an euch!

Lieben Dank,Gruß,
Maasta


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juni 2013)

Das e7 ist zwar nicht mehr so neu, aber immer noch recht solide


----------



## Maasta1982 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Okay danke Pc-nutzer! Also kann ich das E7 ohne Probleme mit den neuen Komponenten verwenden, sehr gut  !

Die Zusammenstellung passt auch 100% ig ? Bitte nochmal drüberschaun!

Kann mich nur noch nicht zwischen 3 Gehäusen entscheiden:
Produktvergleich Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W), Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI), Lian Li PC-7FNWX schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Fractals sind ohne Frage ein schlichter Hingucker! Wäre das aus Alu, wow! Das Lian Li allerdings ist komplett aus Alu, edel und wiegt nur 5kg !

@Rosigatton oder Erok, noch ne Info !? 

LG und bald Nachti!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juni 2013)

Jop, passt. Service level gold kann raus. Noch ein extrem hochwertiges case: http://geizhals.de/corsair-obsidian-series-650d-mit-sichtfenster-cc650dw-a604924.html


----------



## Maasta1982 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Okay, danke dir! Dann kommt Gold Service raus ! Dachte schon einen Vorteil davon zu haben... !

Du hast recht, der Corsair 650D gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Kann man hier ohne Probleme eine Lüftersteuerung einbauen?
An dem 650D gefällt mir die Haptik, sprich Stahl trifft Alu ! 
Habe übrigends extra für die Gehäusewahl noch ein Thread unter "Gehäuse" eröffnet. Mal gespannt für was ich mich denn bald entscheiden werde !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...kes-midi-gehaeuse-mit-window.html#post5376260

Nachti


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Fractal Design Arc R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Wenn Du die Kohle zusammenkriegst, das Obsidian 650D ist auch  

Das 650D hat schon eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung .

Die ist zwar nicht die Wutz, aber besser als keine. Und das Gehäuse ist so groß, natürlich kannst Du da noch ne richtige Lüftersteuerung einbauen : http://geizhals.de/?cat=coolacc&xf=3013_L%FCftersteuerung#xf_top


----------



## Maasta1982 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hey Rosigatton !

Danke! Das R2 hat auch was, aber da würde ich das R4 einfach vorziehen, gefällt einen Ticken besser !
Das 650D ist auch nach meinen Geschmack, wohl etwas hoch geraten, aber soll ja kein Nachteil sein g*. 
Mann mann garnicht so einfach....    wenn mir das Material wichtiger ist, sollte ich dann zum 650D greifen?

Ich nehm einfach beide  !

Danke für deinen Lüftersteuerungslink, werde ich mich mal mit befassen. Heisst ich kann alle eingebauten Lüfter steuern wie ich will!?

Greetz


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Klar, dafür heissen die ja Lüftersteuerung. Nimm das Gehäuse, welches Dir am besten gefällt. 
Ich weiss wie schwer einem die Entscheidung fällt. Habe letztes Jahr auch wie ein bekloppter Gehäuse gewälzt  .

Das Obsidian ist echt ein goiles Teil. Die anderen aber auch. 

Ich hätte am liebsten auch ein paar verschiedene, das 650D ist darunter und der ganz große Bruder : Der Titan im Test: Corsair Obsidian 900D - größer, schwerer, besser? - Einführung und Übersicht  

Leider nicht ganz billig, das Teilchen 

Dann will ich aber auch ne Wakü 

Die hier hat versenkbare Potis, würde also auch hinter die Tür vom R4 passen http://geizhals.de/scythe-kaze-master-ii-schwarz-km05-bk-a724538.html

Gibt auch noch zig andere Flat/Touchscreensteuerungen .


----------



## Maasta1982 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Das 900D ist aber ja auch ein Monster von Gehäuse  !!! Hammer! 

Ja klor, dann werd ich da wohl wie du und viele andere durch die leidige Gehäusewahl durch müssen und schau
mich einfach noch bissi um und lass mich evtl noch inspirieren  !

Dickes merci und mal guts Nächtle, 
*gäääähn*, müde vom Gehäuse stöbern g*!

Ciao,Maasta


----------



## Maasta1982 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Moin zusammen!

*@Rosigatton*
Habe gerade den Testbericht vom 650 D gelesen.
Test: Corsair Obsidian 650D Gehäuse - Fazit | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Dort wird allerdings negativ berichtet, dass es keine Lüftersteuerung gibt. Optische Regler dazu habe ich auf den 
Bildern auch nicht gefunden. Haben die/ich was übersehen, oder muss man diese erst nachrüsten?

LG, Maasta


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Eine Lüftersteuerung könntest Du nachrüsten, diese hier ist prima : BitFenix Recon | Geizhals Deutschland=


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Doch doch, das 650D hat eine ähnliche Lüftersteuerung wie das R4 und R2, leider nur "amerikanisch" abgestimmt. Iwie in kleineren Schritten, da geht wohl nur ungefähr von 12 Volt etwas runter (- 1,5 V meine ich) und dann nochmal -1,5 Volt, sodass die kleinste Stufe bei ~ 9 Volt liegt.

Zitat aus : Obsidian Series® 650D Mid-Tower Case - Obsidian Series - Cases

And all fans are controlled by a three-mode, four-channel fan controller  should you want to make your own choice between noise and performance.

Das ist auch so ein kleiner 3-stufiger Schalter, iwo versteckt .

Corsair Obsidian Series 650D mit Sichtfenster (CC650DW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maasta1982 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hi Softy und Danke für deinen Hinweis ! Dieses Modell hatte ich auch schon auf meiner Wunschliste  g*!

Laut Geizhals soll der 650D allerdings eine Lüftersteuerung besitzen, nur finde die mal auf den Bildern  !

LG, Maasta


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ich suche die mal 

Der klitzekleine Schalter, rechts im Hot-Swap Schacht http://prntscr.com/1akkcv

http://www.technic3d.com/review/gehaeuse/1268-corsair-obsidian-series-650d-gehaeuse-im-test/1.htm


----------



## Maasta1982 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Jaaa wo die sich versteckt  ! Danke Rosigatton, habe mir den Wolf gesucht und du schaust 2 min und findst die sofort g*!

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ich habe das Gehäuse auch letztes Jahr schon zur Genüge studiert  .


----------



## Maasta1982 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ja, ganz schön zeitintensiv so eine Gehäuse-Studie !

Dummerweise habe ich noch was entdeckt.... grmpf... und muss sagen wenn der hohe Preis nicht wäre hätte ich direkt
zugeschlagen! So muss ich erst mit Frauchen abklären g*!
Was hälst du/ihr davon? Besonders von der krassen Lüftersteuerung???
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-FT02B-W USB 3.0 Fortress - black Window

Irgwie find ich das SilverStone Hammer!


----------



## Erok (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Das Gehäuse wurde in einem Test, ich glaub bei hardwareluxx.de wars, als nicht besonders gut gewertet, da man für den Preis mehr Qualität in der Verarbeitung hätte erwarten können. 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Maasta1982 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Jaein! Sehr kritisiert wurde der "Plastik-Deckel" oben über den Anschlüssen, das ist echt schade hier zu sparen!

Dafür hat er nur den Gold-Award bekommen, und nicht den Enthusiast-Award ! Dennoch ein einzigartiges Konzept.
Es soll jedoch Komatibilitätsprobleme wegen der Bauweise geben. Max. Länge für Graka 307mm und nicht alle Kühler/Laufwerke passen.
Dafür ist die Kühlung durch den "Kamin-Effekt" vorbildlich!
Getestet bei hardwaremax!
Test: SilverStone Fortress FT02 - Fazit - hardwaremax.net

Nachti


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Wenn das so weitergeht, gehen die 900€ Budget bald alleine für's Gehäuse drauf 

Ich würde ein Fractal Arc 2 oder R4 kaufen und gut


----------



## Erok (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, gehen die 900€ Budget bald alleine für's Gehäuse drauf
> 
> Ich würde ein Fractal Arc 2 oder R4 kaufen und gut



Baut man halt nur einen Pentium 2 266 ein, hauptsache der Tower strahlt


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

 Dann wäre sogar das Corsair Obsidian 900D drin


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Ein 350€ Case und Corsair schafft es nicht da eine Docking Station einzubauen.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

@ Thresh

Sind aber intern 3 Hot-Swaps .

Dieses Teilchen kommt auch sehr bald auf den Markt : Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering 

Auch seeehr nett und nicht wirklich klein.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Thresh
> 
> Sind aber intern 3 Hot-Swaps .


 
Ja. Intern. eine Docking Station ist aber einfach zu handhaben.


----------



## Maasta1982 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, gehen die 900€ Budget bald alleine für's Gehäuse drauf
> Ich würde ein Fractal Arc 2 oder R4 kaufen und gut




Muahaha, sehr lustig  ! Aber bald glaube ich auch dran! Bis ich endlich den passenden Tower gefunden habe, dann wird
meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung schon wieder veraltet sein ! 

Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen dem COrsair 650D sowie dem Silverstone Fortress2 ! Das Thema kann ich nicht mehr ändern und aus
900€ 1200€ machen, oder!?  

Kam doch ein wenig mehr zusammen bisher als gewollt. Sollte aber kein Problem darstellen, schließlich schaff ich auch hart dafür 

Gruß,
Maasta


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 900€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Das Thema kann ich nicht mehr ändern und aus
> 900€ 1200€ machen, oder!?


 
Das geht.
Du musst dazu deinen Startpost editieren und dabei auf Erweitert gehen.
Dann kannst du den thread Titel ändern.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Wir hätten da noch ein paar Klassiker:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TJ07B-W USB 3.0 TemJin Big-Tower - black Window

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TJ09B-W TemJin Big-Tower - black Window

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW Midi-Tower USB 3.0 Window-Edition - schwarz


----------



## Maasta1982 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hey Icedaft, danke   ! 

Dank dir habe ich nun noch einen Kandidaten mehr um den ich mich kümmern muss, der studiert werden will und der die Entscheidung nicht gerade leichter macht !
Ja genau, es ist der :
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TJ07B-W USB 3.0 TemJin Big-Tower - black Window

Gefällt mir bisher am besten! Genau meine Form! Links und rechts am Rand die dicken Alu-Auswölbungen und komplett aus Alu!

Ist dieser denn noch im Takt der Zeit, quasi aktuell genug um nicht veraltet zu sein??? Nicht dass ich in einen Opa investiere !

Besten Dank, Maasta


----------



## Icedaft (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

WC(wohl caum)  . Ist ein Liebling der Modding-Scene und wird vielfach im Zusammenhang mit Waküs genutzt und genannt. Einfach mal googlen. Ich finde das Case auch klasse, bei mir hat es leider nur zu einem Lian-Li aus dem Angebot gereicht...


----------



## Maasta1982 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Alles klar, danke für die Info icedaft ! Also wenn möglich klare Empfehlung von dir?

Habe nur bemerkt, dass im TemJin Tower nur 120er bzw. 92 mm Lüfter eingebaut sind. Größere werden nicht reinpassen.
Ist das ein Nachteil, kleinere Lüfter gegen größere??? Oder ist das quark? 
Lautstärke klein gegen groß? Kleine dürften lauter sein, oder!?

LG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke für die Info icedaft ! Also wenn möglich klare Empfehlung von dir?
> 
> Habe nur bemerkt, dass im TemJin Tower nur 120er bzw. 92 mm Lüfter eingebaut sind. Größere werden nicht reinpassen.
> Ist das ein Nachteil, kleinere Lüfter gegen größere??? Oder ist das quark?
> ...


 
es gibt auch leise 120e, die eloop b12-1 oder bq shadow wings low speed etwa. klar wäre ein 140er (etwa ein bq shadow wings mid speed @ 700upm) etwas besser, aber das wäre marginal


----------



## Icedaft (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Bei der Gehäusegröße passt ja schon fast die Kompressorkühlung mit in das Gehäuse - da braucht es keine Lüfter mehr....

Mal ernsthaft, PC-Nutzers Lüfterempfehlung passt schon.


----------



## Maasta1982 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Okay, dachte schon die kleineren Lüfter sind viel viel lauter, danke !

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den neureren Generationen der Modelle mit dem USB 3.0 aus?
Oftmals liest man die kann man nicht ohne weiteres ans Mainboard anschliessen, bzw brauch dazu einen Adapter.
Wäre das bei dem Silverstone SST-TJ07B-W USB 3.0 TemJin Big-Tower genau so? 

Schönen Freitag!
Maasta


----------



## Erok (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Mal anders gefragt.

Wieso willst Du fast ein viertel vom Budget für einen Big Tower verwenden, der völlig überdimensioniert ist für die Hardware, die Du einbaust ? Das Case ist auf Wasserkühlung und SLI ausgelegt, aber sichlich nicht für  Dein Vorhaben ?

Ich fahr doch auch nicht mit dem Nightliner-Bus zum Bäcker um mir Brötchen zu kaufen 

Ansonsten kannst Du problemlos die USB-Ports des Towers mit dem MB verbinden, da gibts keine Probleme

Greetz Erok


----------



## Maasta1982 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Servus Erok!

Was heisst überdimensioniert!?? Ob ich jetzt 4 cm mehr Höhe habe beim Silverstone, oder 1cm breiter beim Corsair 650D, ich denke die nehmen sich nicht viel  !
EInzigst der Preis könnte diskutiert werden, da gebe ich dir recht! Zudem will ich ja eigentlich laange von dem Tower haben und Möglichkeiten offen halten da
in Zukunft für alles bereit zu sein! Und was spricht gegen reichlich Platz im Gehäuse???
Was ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden will ist Platzmangel, und daher will ich lieber den sicheren Weg gehen ! 

Zu 100% entschieden habe ich mich ja auch noch nicht, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele schöne Pc-Gehäuse! Wahrscheinlich wird es bald ein Verzweiflungskauf, weil ich endlich 
zu Hause damit loslegen will  !

Wegen meiner Frage zum USB 3.0: Habe gefragt, weil ich über den 650 Corsair folgendes gelesen habe: _ZITAT:_
"Leider sind die USB 3.0 Schnittstellen vorne nur nutzbar, indem man sie durch das gesammte Gehäuse nach hinten in die Mainboard USB 3.0 Anschlüsse steckt. Hier hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass diese intern an das Mainboard angeschlossen werden können. Nicht weiter tragisch..."

Und:  "Bei den FrontUSB 3.0 Anschlüssen handelt es sich um schlichte Verlängerungskabel die aus dem Gehäuse herausgeführt werden müssen um rückseits angeschlossen zu werden. Man benötigt einen zusätzlichen Adapter (nicht enthalten) um die FrontUSB Anschlüsse an das Mainboard intern anzuschließen."

Greetz, Maasta


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Wegen meiner Frage zum USB 3.0: Habe gefragt, weil ich über den 650 Corsair folgendes gelesen habe: _ZITAT:_
> "Leider sind die USB 3.0 Schnittstellen vorne nur nutzbar, indem man sie durch das gesammte Gehäuse nach hinten in die Mainboard USB 3.0 Anschlüsse steckt. Hier hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass diese intern an das Mainboard angeschlossen werden können. Nicht weiter tragisch..."


 
das kann egal sein, dafür gibts adapter: RaidSonic Icy Box extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter Kabel (IB-AC641) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maasta1982 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Alles klar, danke Pc-nutzer, diese Info habe ich noch gebraucht !

Heisst diese werden an die USB 3.0 der Front angestöpselt und dann mit dem Adapter ans Mainbord gestöpselt, oder verliere ich da sogar einen freien Anschluss am Mainboard, welcher
für "hinten" gedacht war?

LG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke Pc-nutzer, diese Info habe ich noch gebraucht !
> 
> Heisst diese werden an die USB 3.0 der Front angestöpselt und dann mit dem Adapter ans Mainbord gestöpselt, oder verliere ich da sogar einen freien Anschluss am Mainboard, welcher
> für "hinten" gedacht war?
> ...


 
da geht nix verloren, nur der eigentliche frontpanelanschluss für usb3, den du auch mit normalem usb3 case hättest verwenden müssen


----------



## Maasta1982 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Nochmal ne Frage wegen dem USB 3.0 vorne am Tower! Die werden per deinem Adapter aufs Mainboard aufgeclipst, richtig?
Dann müsste ich mir diesen nämlich noch für das Corsair 650 bestellen!


*Sooo !*Nach laaaanger Gehäuserecherche endlich was gefunden, was eigentlich von Anfang an klar war ! Corsair 650D !

Habe vorhin die Bestellung rausgeschickt und hoffe es passt noch immer alles wie von euch empfohlen!!!
Oder doch schon wieder überholt? Bitte nochmal checken, wobei es jetzt eigentlich rum iss....

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn die Teile da sind melde ich mich natürlich wieder !

LG, Nachti,
Maasta


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Wird ein voll geiler Rechner .

Für die USB 3.0 Ports am Tower brauchst Du keinen Adapter. Da ist ein relativ großer, meist blauer Stecker am Frontpanel, welcher direkt ans Board angeschlossen wird 

Kannst Dir ja schonmal die Handbücher/Manuale ziehen :

Obsidian Series® 650D Mid-Tower Case - Obsidian Series - Cases

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87X-D3H (rev. 1.0)

Treiber für´s Board auch direkt von hier saugen : GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87X-D3H (rev. 1.0)

Wenn alles lieferbar ist, sind die Teile morgen, spätestens übermorgen da .

Ja dann bis in bälde


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage wegen dem USB 3.0 vorne am Tower! Die werden per deinem Adapter aufs Mainboard aufgeclipst, richtig?
> Dann müsste ich mir diesen nämlich noch für das Corsair 650 bestellen!


 
Da brauchst du keinen Adapter.
Das Case hat einen 20 Pin Stecker der auf das Mainboard kommt.


----------



## Maasta1982 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Alles klaro danke euch beiden ! Jetzt muss nur noch alles mit dem Versand klappen 
Und @Rosigatton, besten Dank für die hilfreichen Links, so kann ich mich ja bestens vorbereiten 

Evtl. noch einen Tipp für mich welche farbigen (blau) Lüfter ich anstelle der originalen verbauen sollte, damit er hörbar leiser wird?
Die vorinstallierten sollen ja wenn möglich ausgetauscht werden, und da ich sowieso ein wenig Farbe reinbringen wollte 

Ich denke hinten würde dieser doch schon reichen und was hermachen, oder!?
Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vorne hinterm Mesh Gitter werkelt ein 200er original. Sollte ich den so lassen von den Maßen, oder auf 140 verkleinern, ebenfalls blau!?

Oben trudelt orig. 1 200er, könnte aber 2x 140er verbauen laut Beschreibung! Wäre das besser wie nur ein 200er?

LG, Maasta


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Die Enermax Apollish sind sehr gut und sehr hell.
Du kannst ihn in 120 oder 140mm bekommen.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Verkleinern musst Du die Lüfter nicht unbedingt. 
Leise/runterregeln kannst Du die ja mit der leckeren Lüftersteuerung (genau die will ich mir auch noch holen).

Beim zocken/übertakten/Prime95 drehst Du die Luffis halt etwas auf, im Idle wieder runter. 
2 x 140mm im Deckel sind nicht nötig, zumal der 140er, welcher dann über dem CPU-Kühler sitzt, diesem die Frischluft etwas (nur ein bisschen) abschaufeln könnte .


----------



## Maasta1982 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Joa Rosigatton, Lüftersteuerung sieht fein aus  ! 

Endlich sind alle Teile da und bin auch schon fleißig am verkabeln! 
Allerdings schauen beim COrsair 650D hinten an den Festplatten (1x250Gb SSD , 1x128Gb SSD, 1x1TB Festplatte) die Sata-Strom-
anschlüsse zu weit raus, so dass ich den Deckel nicht wieder drauf bekommen würde!
Oder ich müsste die Kabel die aus dem geraden Stecker rauskommen extrem biegen !

Gibt es Sata-Stromstecker-Adapter welche abgewinkelt sind und für Be Quiet passen?
Oder evtl. ein kompletter Strang von Be Quiet mit mind. 4 Sata-Anschlüssen welche abgewinkelt sind?

LG,
Maasta


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Allerdings schauen beim COrsair 650D hinten an den Festplatten (1x250Gb SSD , 1x128Gb SSD, 1x1TB Festplatte) die Sata-Strom-
> anschlüsse zu weit raus, so dass ich den Deckel nicht wieder drauf bekommen würde!
> Oder ich müsste die Kabel die aus dem geraden Stecker rauskommen extrem biegen !


 
Die kannst du biegen.
Bei allen Case wo die HDDs quer verbaut werden stehen die Stecker hinten etwas ab. Macht nichts. Einfach gegen das Mainboardtray bzw. Festplattenkäfig drücken und gut. Die Seitentür passt schon.

Abgewinkelte Sata Stecker gibt es nicht. Wie auch wenn du mehrere Stecker an einem Strang hast.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Das 650D ist doch echt breit genug. Hast Du die Festplatten beim Einbau zu weit rausstehen lassen ? Das sollte nämlich wirklich passen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hast Du die Festplatten beim Einbau zu weit rausstehen lassen ?


 
Das kann auch sein oder die Festplatten falsch rum eingebaut. Dann stehen die Stecker auf der front Seite wirklich zu weit raus.


----------



## Maasta1982 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hier hab ich mal ein Bild bei:
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/5509/c0z6.jpg

Anders kann ich die Festpaltten nicht einbauen 

Unten seht ihr den Rand des Gehäuses, wird also nur mit biegen der Kabeln evtl. zu gehen!
Nur dann hätte ich Angst dass die SSD Anschlüsse abbrechen :-O !

LG


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Passt doch.
du hast rund 2,5cm Platz. Die Kabel schön biegen und dann die Tür zumachen.
Aber nicht wieder aufmachen denn sonst fällt alles wieder aus. 
Also wie beim Kleiderschrank.


----------



## Maasta1982 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Also gut, werds probieren  ! Danke!

Bis ganz bald zusammen *wink*

Maasta


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Wenn du einen Kabelbruch hast und daraus ein Kurzschluss entsteht und das Netzteil wegen Überstrom nicht rechtzeitig abschalten und das Haus dann aufbrennen sollte:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die kannst du biegen.
> Bei allen Case wo die HDDs quer verbaut werden stehen die Stecker hinten etwas ab. Macht nichts. Einfach gegen das Mainboardtray bzw. Festplattenkäfig drücken und gut. Die Seitentür passt schon.
> 
> Abgewinkelte Sata Stecker gibt es nicht. Wie auch wenn du mehrere Stecker an einem Strang hast.


 
Guckst Du  :
Wentronic Power-Adapter (4-polig Stecker auf S-ATA Winkelstecker) schwarz:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Guckst Du  :
> Wentronic Power-Adapter (4-polig Stecker auf S-ATA Winkelstecker) schwarz:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


 
Willst du also die beiden Molex Stecker nutzen die du heute nur noch an den Netzteilen hast?


----------



## Icedaft (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Na wenn es nicht reichen sollte .....

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0036PTA4I/ref=aw_d_dsc_computers


----------



## Maasta1982 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Das wäre doch auch ne Alternative  !

Caseking.de » Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » Akasa Stromadapter 4-Pol Molex an 2x SATA - 30cm

Caseking.de » Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » InLine SATA Stromadapterkabel an 4-Pol Molex gewinkelt oben

Nachti


----------



## Maasta1982 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Moin !

Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft die Sata Kabel so zu biegen dass ich den Deckel zu bekommen habe, supi!

Und was soll ich sagen, der Pc läuft schon und Tomb Raider ist auch schon angespielt worde  ! Die Grafik verdammt.... so lecker !

Hat alles bestens geklappt, auch WIndows war in 15 min installiert. Hoch+runterfahren des Rechners in gefühlten 10sekunden dank SSD, hat sich
echt gelohnt hier noch zu investieren, danke!

Allerdings habe ich noch ein Kabel übrig, und zwar das FIre Wire Kabel vom Front Panel des Corsair 650d!
Wo schliesse ich das auf diesem Mainboard an?
http://geizhals.at/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a950963.html

Evtl. hat jemand von euch ne Idee???

Beste Grüße und schönen Sonntag 

Maasta


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Hi,

Das FireWire-Kabel kannst Du nur mit einer zusätzlichen Schnittstellenkarte anschließen.
Diese hier Digitus DS-33201, 3x FireWire, low profile, PCI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich stellt Dir einen internen 6-poligen Anschluß bereit.

Da musst Du mal nachschauen, ob Du nun einen 4 oder 6-poligen benötigst.


----------



## Maasta1982 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*

Alles klar besten Dank Adi, da werd ich mal schauen was ich für einen brauche! 
Habe gehofft diesen Anschluss vom Gehäuse an das Mainboard stöpseln zu können.

LG, Maasta


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC mit max. Budget von 1200€ +/- inkl. Selbstbau die 2.te!*



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich noch ein Kabel übrig, und zwar das FIre Wire Kabel vom Front Panel des Corsair 650d!
> Wo schliesse ich das auf diesem Mainboard an?
> http://geizhals.at/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a950963.html


 
Das Gigabyte hat kein Firewire Header. Lass das Kabel also einfach so herumliegen. Sofern du kein Firewire brauchst kannst du es brach liegen lassen.

*Und auf keinem Fall irgendwo einstecken.*


----------

